# Need Help: Moving Propane Tanks For Generator



## Ryan Ellis

Currently, my tanks are mounted front to back in the tongue.

I want to mount them left/right over the batteries, so I can put a generator or bikes in front of the tanks, and behind the jack.

There is just enough room for the generator and tanks.

But the propane will need to be raised over the level of the main frame to clear the batteries. I'm thinking that I can use angle iron to build a box frame that supports the propane bottle rack.

Can I use bolts to connect this, or should I weld them?

Any suggestions or pictures would be welcome.

Thanks
Ryan Ellis

Jacksonville, FL
2008 21RS


----------



## Nathan

My only comment would be to watch out for the tonge weight. You are putting that generator weight completely on the tow vehicle.


----------



## hautevue

I agree w/Nathan. A 2500 watt generator probably puts another 60 or so pounds on the tongue (read: onto your trailer hitch). If you're going to use a 4500 - 5000 watt or so generator, those suckers weigh upwards of 110 pounds. Adding some steel and bolts to support the generator adds more weight. Calculate the totals and see what gives.

You can beg or borrow a neat little weigh device that you put under the flat foot of the tongue jack, lower the tongue jack foot onto it and get actual weight now that you have the TT loaded. Then add the weight of the steel supports and generator and see where you are in comparison to TV ratings, ratings of your hitch and bars, etc.

Most TT dealerships have the weigh device so you shouldn't have to buy something you might only need once.

When weighing the tongue, I added the weight of the equalizer hitch and bars, too; the TV has to carry them, of course. Only 20 or 30 pounds, but stuff like that does add up...


----------



## Scoutr2

Nathan said:


> My only comment would be to watch out for the tonge weight. You are putting that generator weight completely on the tow vehicle.


X2. And further, I would be concerned about the structural integrity of the tongue (which is welded to the trailer box frame) and the ball hitch (which is welded to the tongue). A generator is a lot of weight on those welds, along with the tongue jack, batteries, propane tanks, and whatever you have loaded into your forward storage compartment. And positioned on the tongue, there would be a lot of bouncing. The welds were designed to bear only a certain amount of weight and stresses, with a safety factor that takes into account age, normal wear and tear, and a reasonable amount of accessories - like an electric jack. I'm not sure the engineers designed the trailer to carry that much weight that far forward.

Whether sitting on the tongue or hanging off the rear of the trailer, there would be too many questions about safety and structural integrity, either way. I see this all the time in my work - customers who have severly overloaded their machine, tearing welds apart and twisting booms and sticks on excavators. They want the warranty to cover the damage. The only thing you can tell them is that if they want to do work heavier than their machine's rated capacity, they should buy a bigger machine - one that is designed to do the heavier lifting.

Maybe someone else has done this already and can speak from several years of experience that all is well - no worries. But I've never seen anyone do it nor heard af anyone here doing it. So until then . . .

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## Ryan Ellis

I have considered the weight, but I guess I'm not quite so cautious.

I have seen examples of Generators mounted on Airstreams and Casitas. Some of the Airstreams mount two Honda 2000's on each side of transverse propane tanks.

I'm thinking this isn't too much more weight than two batteries. Switching to 2 Group 31's adds 90lbs.

The generator is 99lbs and gas is 28lbs. Metal another 20?

So I'm planning on adding 150lbs. Currently the 21RS is tail heavy when the water tank is full, so some tongue weight is helpful. I'm thinking this mod is similar to putting the bikes on a mount at the trailer front.

So, are there any other opinions out here?

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Scoutr2

Ryan Ellis said:


> I have considered the weight, but I guess I'm not quite so cautious.
> 
> I have seen examples of Generators mounted on Airstreams and Casitas. Some of the Airstreams mount two Honda 2000's on each side of transverse propane tanks.
> 
> I'm thinking this isn't too much more weight than two batteries. Switching to 2 Group 31's adds 90lbs.
> 
> The generator is 99lbs and gas is 28lbs. Metal another 20?
> 
> So I'm planning on adding 150lbs. Currently the 21RS is tail heavy when the water tank is full, so some tongue weight is helpful. I'm thinking this mod is similar to putting the bikes on a mount at the trailer front.
> 
> So, are there any other opinions out here?
> 
> Thanks
> Ryan


You make some good points, Ryan. You may well be OK with a light generator mounted up front. The tongue weight would help on your trailer if it is tail-heavy when the tank is full.

But have you priced Airstreams? Typically, one gets what one pays for. And an Airstream trailer that is comparable to your Outback, with the ammenities your trailer has, would cost over $50K.

And then there's the concern about putting propane tanks directly over the batteries - a potential source of a spark near a potential gas leak. (That though came to me after my first post.)

If it were me, and if the generator is that light, it would be easier to just load it in and out of my pickup bed, rather than all the rearranging and work required to do what you are proposing. And then there is the resale of your trailer some day. Will this mod be considered a plus or a minus to a dealer or a private buyer?

I'm just thinking out loud (well, sorta - through the internet). I think I'd call Keystone first, though, and see what they have to say about strength and structural integrity. And remember, the optimum tongue weight should be about 12-15% of the total weight of the trailer - which is already designed in by the factory and is the determining factor for where the axles are placed, in order to balance the trailer's weight and still have the proper tongue weight.

Hope this all works out for you. Let us know how it turns out. This may be an exceptionally good idea that I seem to be pooh-pooh-ing, but I'm just a cautious sort of person.

Mike


----------



## Tangooutback

I have been thinking about an on-board generator as well.

The big question in my mind with mounting a generator either on the tongue or on the rear bumper is the stress on the generator itself. How well can an expensive Honda/Yamaha stand up to vibration and bumps? given these good ones have circuit control boards, are they ruggedized to survive in the long run? Unlike the tow vehicle or motorhomes, trailer suspension system does not have shock absorbers to dampen road stress. Could it be the reason why RV manufacturers do not build on-board generators on TT?


----------



## CamperAndy

Most high end portable generators are built to take some abuse, the biggest issue could be getting it wet. So weather protection is a must.


----------



## Carey

Yep Andy is right. The generator wont last long being that it will be taking alot of moisture from the tow vehicle. But to let you know I can think of a whole bunch of guys who have a generator in there pickup beds for years and they last a very long time unprotected out in the elements. But being slammmed by moisture is another thing.

I read this whole thread twice. I never seen what your tow vehicle is.

On the rack, I would use ubolts and just bolt it to the aframe. That way when you get another rv you can switch it over and the person buying yours doesnt have to deal with it.

I cant seem to find a problem with your thinking Ryan. I would imagine the 21s could be tail heavy when loaded with water. 150 lbs isnt alot on the right tow vehicle, but it could be too much if the tow vehicle is borderline big enough.

Man Id try it. If you dont like you can always take it off.

You wont hurt the trailers aframe at all. Its only stressed by adding more weight behind it.

The Aframe on your 21rs is the same A frame as whats on any outback so as far as the A frame handling more downward applied weight 150 lbs will never hurt it. Your tongue weight is nothing compared to say a 23 foot kargoroo. The frame on both are exactly the same.

Be sure to post pics when you are done. Im interested to see what you come up with.

Carey


----------



## Ryan Ellis

Thanks Carey,

My TV is a Suburban 1500. I'm glad to hear about the A-Frame. I thought they were all the same, generally, so I figured the extra weight wouldn't hurt.

I've figured out how to mount everything with very little modification, and it can all go back stock. I'm going to put the propane on the battery rack, lift the one battery and mount it partially over the frame rail. Then I'll have an open front area to work with.

I'll post pics as I progress.

Thanks
Ryan



Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Yep Andy is right. The generator wont last long being that it will be taking alot of moisture from the tow vehicle. But to let you know I can think of a whole bunch of guys who have a generator in there pickup beds for years and they last a very long time unprotected out in the elements. But being slammmed by moisture is another thing.
> 
> I read this whole thread twice. I never seen what your tow vehicle is.
> 
> On the rack, I would use ubolts and just bolt it to the aframe. That way when you get another rv you can switch it over and the person buying yours doesnt have to deal with it.
> 
> I cant seem to find a problem with your thinking Ryan. I would imagine the 21s could be tail heavy when loaded with water. 150 lbs isnt alot on the right tow vehicle, but it could be too much if the tow vehicle is borderline big enough.
> 
> Man Id try it. If you dont like you can always take it off.
> 
> You wont hurt the trailers aframe at all. Its only stressed by adding more weight behind it.
> 
> The Aframe on your 21rs is the same A frame as whats on any outback so as far as the A frame handling more downward applied weight 150 lbs will never hurt it. Your tongue weight is nothing compared to say a 23 foot kargoroo. The frame on both are exactly the same.
> 
> Be sure to post pics when you are done. Im interested to see what you come up with.
> 
> Carey


----------

